

Ask HN: How to unlock an iCloud locked iPhone - ankitgarg43

So I Purchased this phone from a guy from Craigslist, an iPhone 5S. Its in brand new condition and is all good except it is iCloud locked. The person who sold it to me refuses to answer his phone. I was hoping is someone knew a way to unlock it. Please help. If you do not want to reply here, you can email me at garg.ankit@hotmail.com.<p>Any help would be highly appreciated.
======
zer0defex
Just stop by your local police station and they can sort this out for you.
They do this all time, should only take about 15 min or so. Cheers!

~~~
ankitgarg43
I am not sure if Cops will help.... any other way?

